# tubes are tied:(



## fairymamma (Apr 29, 2003)

i had my tubes tied about a year ago, i was ok for about a month and then i have extreme reget. not only for the fact that i cant make any more babies naturally but my period is crazy my emotions are nuts 2 weeks before my monthy! ack! i have 3 super cool little balls of energy already but i still feel an ache for one more ( does that ever go away?)







boy:








i was wondering is their anything "natural" i could do maybe to help heal the tubes or am i just a wishful thinker







help!!!


----------



## nfpmom (Jun 4, 2004)

I'm so sorry.








You *can* have your tubal reversed... do a google search for tubal ligation reversal or tubal reversal and you'll get a million links.
Wish they would tell you all about the crappy side-effects before-hand, huh?
take care


----------



## fairymamma (Apr 29, 2003)

i was reading here in another thread about female restoation sugery (FRS). i guess i was just maybe being hopeful of something natural, but after reading about what she says about tubal lig. iam pretty scared as iam having most of the symptoms she has stated. ( i wish i could that thread again i will have to go look lol) thank you for the hug


----------



## motherbug (Aug 8, 2005)

I have been searching and searching on these forums for days trying to find someone in the same boat as me! ALAS! Here you are! I had my tubes tied five years ago after baby number 3. I thought It was the right choice at the time, and for a few years (about 3) I was ok with the decision. However, I started regretting the decision when my little girl was around 3 years old. It was a slow nagging pain at first, but now - it is full blown regret! I am miserable over this decision, and I just cannot afford IVF, (which I "hear" is better), and tubal reversal sounds so scarey! I hear so many conflicting stories. But, we are close to getting the reversal done. I just hope it works!

I would never ever recommend this surgery. I don't care if you have 15 children! It is too permanant! And, my whole body has been a mess ever since. My periods are difficult (and they never were), now I am reading about post tubal ligation syndrome (which I believe I have), and I just never did enough research about it - and walla, just listened to my DOC like a big dope!

Well, I am interested in any info you might have picked up!!

Chris
homeschooling mom to Ryan (11), Jordan (7) and Olivia (5)


----------



## meowee (Jul 8, 2004)

there was a very long thread about this in TAO... I will try to do a search for you b/c I can't remember the title.
















http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=290340

hope that works


----------



## motherbug (Aug 8, 2005)

Thanks so much for taking the time to reply! At this point, I am interested in learning and attaining as much information as possible before I go forward with another decision which will alter my body and change my life forever!


----------

